

How to Become More Successful - maximumwage
http://www.stevepavlina.com/blog/2009/07/how-to-become-more-successful/

======
yason
I first thought this was some business advice crap. However, the article
repeated lots of good points.

What you think of life is what you will get from life.

~~~
mannicken
I believe it's called confirmation bias. It affects pretty much all religious
people but also many people like Pavlina.

------
DTrejo
As I read this article I _felt_ the truth of it, a very strange and infrequent
feeling for me.

I feel like my capacity for introspection has been expanded.

